# Cape Cobra



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 4, 2010)

Cape Cobra( Naja nivea)


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice one mate are they 3 different snake, 1st pic looks a decent size


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jun 4, 2010)

whoa! there is something we dont see everyday on this site,such a relief from the barrage of coastal carpet and childrens pythons photos that assault my eyes every friggen thread LOL
thank you for sharing,you see we love our elapids here,and we love your cape cobra mate
hey the first pic looks the same colour as an eastern brown


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 4, 2010)

The two top pics are the same animal. These guys come in various colours.


----------



## Benjamin (Jun 4, 2010)

great looking animals...



male



female

upper there you can see my breeding pair.
This year she laid seven very good looking eggs, so waiting for babies

Have fun
Benjamin


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 4, 2010)

congrats Ben, hope all goes well with the eggs.

Do cobra's flare their hood out in defence or is it constantly present? if not I would love to see a pic without the hood flared.


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Dis nou fokken mooi!

Got any Rhinkals?

Nice animals guys.


----------



## Snakes_Incorporated (Jun 4, 2010)

JungleRob said:


> Dis nou fokken mooi! Got any Rhinkals?....


Nee hull spoeg en maak alles vuil. LoL. I have a small collection of pictures of some Rinkals but cant handle cleaning after the critters.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Jun 4, 2010)

They are just stunning guys. Cobra's in general are one of my favourite elapids


----------



## JungleRob (Jun 4, 2010)

Snakes_Incorporated said:


> Nee hull spoeg en maak alles vuil. LoL. I have a small collection of pictures of some Rinkals but cant handle cleaning after the critters.



Haha...true! Brings back memories of the one we had. The glass used to get very messy. Everytime you walk past it would be up and spraying everywhere. Two neat lines down the glass.


----------

